# Reflection in the Eye of a Dog



## jeffashman (Aug 15, 2021)

Having some fun with the new lens.
Sigma f/2.8 105mm DG Macro HSM OS
f/2.8 1/640 ISO 200


Aug15202102 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 15, 2021)

Good shot, we can even see you......


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 15, 2021)

awesome............


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shot, we can even see you......


Thanks! Hence the title. 


Photo Lady said:


> awesome............


Thanks!


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 16, 2021)

Beautiful eye, and reflection!
My dog used to have nice, clear eyes like that, but the years have changed that, they are now sort of filmy looking because of the cataracts.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 16, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Beautiful eye, and reflection!
> My dog used to have nice, clear eyes like that, but the years have changed that, they are now sort of filmy looking because of the cataracts.


Thanks! Lexi is only six months, so her eyes are nice and clear right now.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 20, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot, Jeff.


Thanks!


----------



## CherylL (Aug 20, 2021)

Lovely detail!


----------



## Susan Will (Aug 20, 2021)

Very nice love the reflection!


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Very clever idea superb picture well done


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 25, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Lovely detail!


Thank you!


Susan Will said:


> Very nice love the reflection!


Thank you! 


lesno1 said:


> Very clever idea superb picture well done


Thank you!


----------

